# What type of wooder filler can i use to cover screw heads in pine that won't blotch when varathaned?



## jim1959

i need help with working with pine wood, l made a few shelves a few years ago pine and oak 2 different shelves.
When l filled screw heads and a few nicks in the wood then stained it filler blotch showed threw.
This table just made want to cover screw heads up is there a common wood filler to use that when l put on either clear indoor/outdoor varathane or a semi dark stain won't show as a blotch, but will blend in sas not there same question for oak those are the 2 main woods l presently use?
Thanks in advance
jim


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking

The only thing that has ever worked for me was to make my own pine wood plugs. I make my own with a plug cutter so I can match the grain, rather than using commercially available plugs made from end grain pine. Good luck!

Cheers!


----------



## ShaneA

A face grain plug would be my guess.


----------



## lew

another vote for face grain plugs


----------



## jim1959

I used plugs for shelves l think great idea i used # 8 1 1/4'' and # 8 2'' screws does screw # dictate plug size or standard plugs fit all i have one plug cutter not sure of size of it?
thanks jim


----------



## a1Jim

I agree with plugs also. If you don't have the right size plug cutter you can buy ready made plugs instead.


----------



## WDHLT15

You can buy a set of plug cutters amd make your won plugs. Sometimes a contrasting wood highlights the plug rather than hiding it, like walnut plugs in maple. That is the way to go.


----------



## bondogaposis

Face grain plugs is the way to go, forget filler.


----------



## DonB

I agree with all the above. I've never had wood filler that was not, somehow detectable. Both contrasting and same wood plugs are the way to go. Just my opinion.


----------



## jim1959

Thanks everybody, all your views, opinions matter to me greatly nothing like expert opinions, information it is priceless.
Now just need to see what size to use l have only one, will go to home depot or lowes buy set to cover sizes for other projects thanks again my great friends.
jim


----------



## redSLED

If you can't find the exact right size, buy bigger - then just belt/sand them down to size, and plug those puppies.


----------



## MT_Stringer

"Now I just need to see what size to use "

I bore my screw holes about 1/2 inch in diameter…maybe 3/8 inch for smaller screws. Just big enough for the screw head to sit below the surface. Then I cut the plugs out of matching wood to fit those holes. A small set of plug cutters is pretty reasonable or you can buy them individually.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## SnowyRiver

I agree with plugs too. It will look more professional and finished.


----------



## Tim457

Any recommendations on plug cutters or are they all pretty similar?


----------



## patron

lowes have these now

http://www.lowes.com/Search=hitachi+plug+cutters?storeId=10151&langId=-1&catalogId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=hitachi+plug+cutters#!

either as a set of three
or individually
they are slightly tapered
and snug the hole better
just don't press the cutter to far down
and they wont break off
in the cutter

then break them lose with a small flat screwdriver
so you can still see the grain direction when gluing in

if you cut them lose on the band saw
the saw marks and the grain are at cross lines to each other
and hard to tell which way the grain is going


----------



## Finn

there are plug cutters and there are tapered plug cutters. I think the tapered ones will give you a tighter fit.


----------



## bondogaposis

These are good.


----------



## jack1

I agree with plugs too. Rockler sells some good sets.


----------

